# Need Insurance info for plowing about 10 driveways



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

If I do any driveways other than my own would it be considered comercial?

Also what does a coverage policy cost for snow plowing other than your own driveway. 
I was just quoted about $1000.00 for a policy General Liability 

Live in Boston area what might be the best price and coverage. Company name.

$1K for policy does a # on the profits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

Not like its going to snow before December *choke*


----------



## Turnpike (Oct 13, 2011)

A couple of years ago I was asked to fill out my insurance coverage update form. I had a tractor for which I would be willing to use to help out about 10-15 people clear snow banks only during large storms. I put this on the formadn my insurance jumped from $500 to $1000 per year. It was not worth it so I called them to advise I was not plowing snow and it was dropped back to $500. My primary course of business was general property maintenance (mostly lawns). 

Insurance and a few other fees really make it hard on the small (read that as small as in helping friends/neighbors) business guy. You almost have to go medium business to cover the overhead and make a reasonable profit. 

Mike


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

To the OP don't forget if you plow for money you need to change over your truck insurance to a commercial policy because personal won't cover it.

Turnpike,if you can't even afford insurance to protect yourself your not charging enough for your work.


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

grandview;1333209 said:


> To the OP don't forget if you plow for money you need to change over your truck insurance to a commercial policy because personal won't cover it.
> 
> .


My commercial insurance is actually cheaper then my personal truck insurance.

when my personal policy expires all my trucks are going business


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

CS-LAWNSERVICE;1333225 said:


> My commercial insurance is actually cheaper then my personal truck insurance.
> 
> when my personal policy expires all my trucks are going business


If its with the same company ,switch it now. As I said you hit something while plowing they won't cover it.


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

grandview;1333488 said:


> If its with the same company ,switch it now. As I said you hit something while plowing they won't cover it.


My plow and work trucks are insured with commercial its my personal trucks I am going to switch to the business to get cheaper insurance at the end of there policy


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

OK,I thought you were plowing with the one truck.


----------

